# trailer sailor towing weight comparison chart?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone seen such a thing anywhere? I found a boat comparison at Shorty Pen's site that gave displacements for a lot of boats and I could kind of guess from there, but his chart only goes up to 20' and most of the boats Iam looking at are 21' or 22'.


----------



## Filmsomething (Mar 15, 2006)

What do you plan towing with and we can name off a few boats that fall under that weight


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A good source for net weights:
http://www.nadaguides.com/default.a...7-666-50634&l=1&w=24&p=38&f=5693&gc=mr&gtc=mr


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

USCGRET1990 said:


> A good source for net weights:
> http://www.nadaguides.com/default.a...7-666-50634&l=1&w=24&p=38&f=5693&gc=mr&gtc=mr


I keep finding "weight: N/A" in the listings there. *EDIT - as I check more, I see it does have most. *

I am trying to find a delicate balance. I want to stay under 2000 lbs, but not too much under. The SJ21, on a trailer, is pretty much right at my max and I am trying to check some of the other options.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Works for me. What are you looking at to buy, I'll look it up for ya.

Boats and Personal Watercraft 
1980 C & C YACHTS 
Monohull Sailboats
C & C 24 
Length: 24' 
Model Name/Description: C & C 24 
Boat Type: Monohull Sailboats 
Hull Material: Fiberglass 
Beam: 8' 10" 
Engine: N/A 
Net Weight: 3,200 

Boats and Personal Watercraft 
1977 COLUMBIA YACHT 
COLUMBIA YACHT
Monohull Sailboats
COLUMBIA T-23 
Length: 23' 
Model Name/Description: COLUMBIA T-23 
Boat Type: Monohull Sailboats 
Hull Material: Fiberglass 
Beam: 7' 11" 
Engine: N/A 
Net Weight: 2,700 

Boats and Personal Watercraft 
1980 CATALINA YACHTS 
CATALINA YACHTS
Monohull Sailboats
CATALINA 22 
Length: 22' 
Model Name/Description: CATALINA 22 
Boat Type: Monohull Sailboats 
Hull Material: Fiberglass 
Beam: 7' 8" 
Engine: N/A 
Net Weight: 2,490


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Boats and Personal Watercraft 
1989 SAN JUAN SAILBOATS 
SAN JUAN SAILBOATS
Monohull Sailboats
SAN JUAN 21 STD 
Length: 21' 
Model Name/Description: SAN JUAN 21 STD 
Boat Type: Monohull Sailboats 
Hull Material: Fiberglass 
Beam: 7' 
Engine: N/A 
Net Weight: 1,250


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

These are light!

Boats and Personal Watercraft 
2006 HUNTER MARINE 
LUHRS MARINE GROUP
Monohull Sailboats
HUNTER 216(*) 
Length: 22' 
Model Name/Description: HUNTER 216(*) 
Boat Type: Monohull Sailboats 
Hull Material: Plastic/Fiberglass 
Beam: 7' 11" 
Engine: N/A 
Net Weight: 1,350


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Boats and Personal Watercraft
1972 VENTURE/MACGREGOR YACHT CORP 
MACGREGOR YACHT CORP
VENTURE 21
Monohull Sailboats


Length: 21' 
Model Name/Description: VENTURE 21 
Boat Type: Monohull Sailboats 
Hull Material: Fiberglass 
Beam: N/A 
Engine: N/A 
Net Weight: N/A 

Going to other years didn't help.

I could have sworn there was another I tried, but maybe I am just confused...


----------



## Filmsomething (Mar 15, 2006)

I like my Precision 21, lots of room for that small of a boat. But it comes in around 2500 without a trailer I think.

Time to buy a bigger truck


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Depending upon the tow rig you have.......trying to stay under the manufactures number while good, does come with a few caveats if you will. The tow ratings are based on pull power only. What also happens, if towing say a boat, which is fairly aerodynamic, you will not need as much HP to motovate you as a rig trying to pull a larger travel trailer with a flat boxy front end! Some rigs have a 4K lbs capaicty when pulling an RV trailer or equal, but a 5K capacity when pulling a boat!

I had a rig I pulleupwards of double the tow rating all the time, daily etc, no issues with said rig! In fact, it had less issues than an equal rig with a higher tow rating! It takes 105 hp to motovate a 15K lb rig down the freeway at 60 mph with 70# of frontal area, this 105 HP can vary as much as 30% higher or lower depending upon the aerodynamics of the rig. Meanwhile a 15K rig with 90# of Frontal area, needs 135 HP to go 60 mph on a level, same HP as a 25K lb rig with 70# of frontal area! 

In the end, what are you pulling said trailer with? are you going many miles down the road? or just a few on less than 50 mph roads vs interstate roads at 60-65 mph. Larger trucks, ie MDT and HDT rigs get powered based on application, an OTR rig gets more hp for a given wt and setup vs a local delivery rig will have a lower HP rig, but lower overall gearing, so it can go up and down the steeper grades in citys etc, especially like here in Seattle where I am, with grades approching 20 to even 25% in some alley ways! One main road is 18% with stop lights every city block! That takes low gearing and torque to get you moving, not HP. 

Moving up to a rig that is 2500 lbs vs 2000, if that boat is correct for you, may not be as bad as you may think it will be. Just make sure the trailer has brakes of some sort, an dyou will then stop. If you have a rig with more than 125 hp, it will move a 3000 lbs trailer reasonably well. I move upwards of 30K daily with my Navistar dumptruck and a 175 non turbo diesel. I am not the fstest guy in twon, but I do get the job done!

Marty


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

arbarnhart said:


> Boats and Personal Watercraft
> 1972 VENTURE/MACGREGOR YACHT CORP
> MACGREGOR YACHT CORP
> VENTURE 21
> ...


The boat weighs 1175 Lbs unless it's newer than 1980, the weight goes up to 1375 then. Add trailer weight and you're there.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

filmsomething,
The numbers i find for your Precision 21 show a dispalcement of 1875lbs. with trailer, around 2000.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you put in a transmission fluid cooler you can tow a lot more than the manufacturer spec.


----------



## Filmsomething (Mar 15, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> filmsomething,
> The numbers i find for your Precision 21 show a dispalcement of 1875lbs. with trailer, around 2000.


Wow I thought it was a fair amount more then that, I had to get my trailer weighed and I know that came in at 600-700lbs.

It's close to your req. weight.... and I just so happen to be selling it for 6k ready to sail


----------



## MysticSkipper (Jul 16, 2007)

sailaway21 said:


> filmsomething,
> The numbers i find for your Precision 21 show a dispalcement of 1875lbs. with trailer, around 2000.


Most of the things I read say to estimate trailer weight at 500 - 700 lbs. My little 4x8 utility trailer weighs about 300.


----------

